# What is this new antidepressant that's name starts with V..?



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

.


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

There's vilazodone. Which is an SSRI. That's probably what your talking about.


----------



## Arguablytheperfectman (May 21, 2012)

Valdoxan?


----------



## NoIce (Sep 10, 2011)

Vortioxetine

http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...ressant-to-be-released-in-fall-2012-a-189039/

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vortioxetine


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Ben12 said:


> There's vilazodone. Which is an SSRI. That's probably what your talking about.


SSRI #7!

Like 6 wasn't bad enough.


----------



## riptide991 (Feb 1, 2012)

Viibryd and apparently it sucks.


----------



## Ben12 (Jul 8, 2009)

UltraShy said:


> SSRI #7!
> 
> Like 6 wasn't bad enough.


Lol yeah really.


----------



## Secretaz (Sep 10, 2011)

NoIce said:


> Vortioxetine
> 
> http://www.socialanxietysupport.com...ressant-to-be-released-in-fall-2012-a-189039/
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vortioxetine


Oh this is it, thank you and all the others too


----------



## swim (Apr 4, 2011)

Secretaz said:


> I'm going to change my medication and my therapist suggested this one antidepressant that's name i can't remember. It's new and released this year, 2012. The name of this antidepressant starts with the letter V, the name is something like Voroxin or Veroxin, i just can't remember. There was once a thread of this antidepressant in these forums, but i can't even find that thread. So do anyone have any idea what would be the name of this antidepressant? I need to know...


veroxin http://www.performanceinsiders.com/veroxin-7.html
I think it's actually Viibryd http://www.viibryd.com/
vortioxetine hasn't been released yet


----------

